# Engine bearing construction



## gbritnell (Apr 7, 2011)

I was reading Steve's post on how he made bearings and wanted to present an optional method. No doubt it works for Steve but with the little pieces flying about just as the parting tool hits center I thought I would show you my way. The drawing has the explanations so there's no need to give it here. If you want to make a shouldered bearing that has a thrust surface on both ends just allow a little more stock when starting. 
George 

View attachment BEARING CONSTRUCTION.pdf


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Apr 11, 2011)

Very clever George, thanks! Filed away in the shop PC for future use. ;D


----------

